# B&B Honey Farm



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I do a lot of business with them. I bought the ross rounds from them too and they are the same as anywhere else. I think they are a dealer. Give them a shot. The shipping for me seems very fast. I like them. (B & B)


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks FOB!

Keith


----------

